# Ex girlfriend is stalking me online wwyd?



## ebonygirl32 (5 mo ago)

So my ex girlfriend works for the government and she's stalking me online.
i hired a pi to find out how she's doing it and she's using some software. the pi told me he seen her inside of a nearby coffee shop using the software as well as looking at pictures of my house.

I tried contacting the company that makes it but never heard back.
{removed link to software company ~ EleGirl, Admin}

how can i get 100% proof she's using this to stalk me. she's been sending me video links to almost all my social media accounts. we broke up after like a 5 year relationship.

32 female from norway. Moved here from the US. But unsure of the laws here.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I’d find out what the laws are where you now reside for online stalking and report it to the proper authorities/police. They’ll take it from there if you have a case and should there are laws to protect you. That’s scary, though!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ebonygirl32 said:


> So my ex girlfriend works for the government and she's stalking me online.
> i hired a pi to find out how she's doing it and she's using some software. the pi told me he seen her inside of a nearby coffee shop using the software as well as looking at pictures of my house.
> 
> I tried contacting the company that makes it but never heard back.
> ...


I think you should maybe get a statement from your pi in writing and take that to the police and ask for a restraining order, to include electronic contact. That's a place to start. She sounds crazy. Take whatever the pi gave you just to give you more credence. If you have kept any kind of log of other things you know about, take that. You don't always need absolute proof for the police on a stalking charge, but most states require you demonstrate a pattern of behavior and that means you need to detail everything and with dates and times when possible but especially dates. 

Something led up to you finding out about it so you need to write all that down and see if you can assign dates to it. 

All 50 states have stalking laws. How seriously your particular Police department takes it is another thing, but always remember to go ahead and file a complaint in writing because they can't just totally ignore a written complaint but they can ignore you just coming and talking to them and not filing a complaint.


----------



## ebonygirl32 (5 mo ago)

Tried calling them and they said since i have no proof. they can't do anything. norway is way different the us. 
After researching this software crap she's using. She can see all my social media accounts videos and everything.
why the hell would someone make this? , this will increase stalking 100000000%

anyway i tried blocking all her numbers and everything but still get unknown calls in the middle of the night.


----------



## ebonygirl32 (5 mo ago)

I live in NORWAY. It's outside of the us


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Sorry. I misread it. So it is illegal in Norway, and you would report it to whoever you would report any kind of other crimes to. What are they doing anything about it is another thing just like it is anywhere. Good luck.





Stalking Becomes a Serious Crime in Norway | The Nordic Page







www.tnp.no


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Do you have any friends in IT that can help you out? As in get the “proof” you need for the authorities?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Can the pi maybe get some photographs when she's watching your house on her laptop or whatever it is?

I don't know how pis are credentialed there but here they make pretty decent witnesses.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

In rereading your posts, I’m a little confused as to what she is actually viewing. You said she seeing all your social media videos. How is that illegal? Is she viewing things that are supposed to be viewed by only people you allow (as in supposed to be private)?
Also you said the PI said he saw her viewing photos of your house. How is that illegal? Is she hacking into your security videos? Viewing photos of inside the house?

Maybe if you clarify exactly what/ how she’s stalking you, someone here can give you some more specific advise. Because what you’ve posted isn’t exactly clear.


----------



## ebonygirl32 (5 mo ago)

my brother is in IT but once he researched the software thing she's using. he got very freaked out and said he couldn't help even.


----------



## ebonygirl32 (5 mo ago)

my social media is public but it's creepy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ebonygirl32 said:


> my brother is in IT but once he researched the software thing she's using. he got very freaked out and said he couldn't help even.


Probably a security risk. Do you know where she works? Could you report her to her employer for doing that on the job? I reported an internet stalker once who did it from his work, which had something to do with IT. I got the IP from an email and contacted them. They put a stop to it from his work at least and I'm sure it got him in trouble.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You should know that anyone can see the outside of someone's house on Google Maps, but it's not a live photo but a stored one from whenever they mapped it last. They can see a street view, but again, not a live view. Still creepy she'd be looking at your house at all. Of course there are also aerial satellite images available to the public.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ebonygirl32 said:


> my social media is public but it's creepy.


She wants you to know she's watching. She's creepy. Save anything she sends. Most people would be able to see that it makes no sense to send someone links to their own social media accounts other than harassment.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

ebonygirl32 said:


> my social media is public but it's creepy.


Ok so she's not "stalking" your social media, it's public - that in itself is a very unwise thing you're doing there...you literally have no idea who's watching you online.

If she's not actively hacking into your security cameras I don't see how she's stalking you. 

It's creepy yes, and she needs to get over it, but not sure there's legally anything you can do, even in the US (I know you're in Norway).


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Hire a local attorney to write a cease & desist letter.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Well, since a link to the software was originally posted & had to be deleted by a mod, I suspect this might have been a plug for it. There’s nothing illegal about viewing all someone’s social media pages or taking photos of their house. Annoying, maybe but hey your house is viewable online by neighbors with ring door bells etc and the whole purpose of social media is for others to see something you’ve posted.


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

ebonygirl32 said:


> my social media is public but it's creepy.


Lock your social media down! Make it private.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I don't understand why someone would need to be in a cafe near your house in order to hack in to your social media. In fact, I don't understand any of this story.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Laurentium said:


> I don't understand why someone would need to be in a cafe near your house in order to hack in to your social media. In fact, I don't understand any of this story.


They're not hacking in, her social media is public, they're just viewing it.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

frusdil said:


> They're not hacking in, her social media is public, they're just viewing it.


Well, okay, my comment still applies. No need to go to a coffee shop near her house to do that. 

But, I did think the OP said there was some special piece of spyware that was being used to get into her social media.


> she's using some software. the pi told me he seen her inside of a nearby coffee shop using the software


None of this makes sense to me.


----------

